# Please Help



## angel30eyes (May 29, 2009)

My best friend is a very big girl and is 4 months pregnant, we have been trying to tell her doc before she was pregnant that she is diabetic, Huge boils, peeing for britain, shakes if she misses a meal, drinking like a fish (non alcoholic) etc both parents type 2 and grandparents), they lost her test results twice but said it was all in her head, I made her go to A & E 3 week ago as her bs on my meter was 3.2, the glucose in her urine was thru the roof and they diagnosed her there and then an said her docs should have been able to tell from the boils and peeing alot, so her doc then sends her to the anti natal who tell her obviously till she has the baby and is re-tested they don't know which type she is, but they refuse to put her on meds even though she has loads of glucose in her pee and is having regular hypos, what should we do?? Also anti natal said they couldn't see the babies heart valves properly or something in the scan and said they won't give her meds because it could harm the baby so what do diabetic people take when pregnant if already have diabetes?? Very confused pair looking for some advice


----------



## sasha1 (May 29, 2009)

Hi Angel,

Although I am not pregnant or diabetic, my son is.
I would urge you to take your friend back to the hospital, in the morning or as soon as poss. Ask for an immediate second opinion regarding this, your friend must be going out of her mind with worry and you as her friend. In my mind your friend needs medical treatment if she is diabetic, also she needs her mind put at rest regarding the baby etc, and support of her ante natal team etc.
I cannot believe she has been left by the hospital, without anything other than what they said, its appauling and disgraceful 
I do hope this helps, take care to you both
Heidi


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 1, 2009)

It does sound like an unusual case, high glucose in the urine but low blood glucose. Any medication would likely drive the blood sugars lower. I wonder if she has some reactive hypoglceamia and type 2 aswell. Most people who already have diabetes and get pregnant take insulin rather than oral meds during that time. 

I think she needs to go back to her Dr for some explanations and might need further tests to find out whats going on.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 1, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> It does sound like an unusual case, high glucose in the urine but low blood glucose. Any medication would likely drive the blood sugars lower. I wonder if she has some reactive hypoglceamia and type 2 aswell. Most people who already have diabetes and get pregnant take insulin rather than oral meds during that time.
> 
> I think she needs to go back to her Dr for some explanations and might need further tests to find out whats going on.



The low reading and high glucose in the urine were a week apart so not that unusual surely??


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 1, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I made her go to A & E 3 week ago as her bs on my meter was 3.2, the glucose in her urine was thru the roof and they diagnosed her there and then an





angel30eyes said:


> The low reading and high glucose in the urine were a week apart so not that unusual surely??



I read the sentence as them being at the same time (well the same day). 
I was just confused if she's having lots of hypo's that doesn't indicate insulin insufficiancy (as she's not on any meds to lower blood glucose). But she is spilling glucose into her urine which indicates that blood sugars have been high. Has she had any recorded highs?

I would think she needs some tests to see if she has diabetes, fasting glucose, HbA1c, GTT


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 1, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I read the sentence as them being at the same time (well the same day).
> I was just confused if she's having lots of hypo's that doesn't indicate insulin insufficiancy (as she's not on any meds to lower blood glucose). But she is spilling glucose into her urine which indicates that blood sugars have been high. Has she had any recorded highs?
> 
> I would think she needs some tests to see if she has diabetes, fasting glucose, HbA1c, GTT



She has had the fasting, hers was 8.7 and they have diagnosed but not sure which as pregnant, but has readings of 30+ most of the time and has a few hypos but reckon thats cause she wasn't eating due to morning sickness , still don't understand why they aren't medicating her


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 2, 2009)

Well with blood sugars over 30 isn't going to very good at all for the baby. Has she seen an endocrinologist? or a diabetes midwife? does she have ketones when her blood sugars are above 30? 

I'm not sure how important it is to know at this moment which type she has, but to get the blood sugars under control. When is she next due to see someone?


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2009)

I would advise your friend to see a diabetes consultant/nurse immediately. It sounds as though she has just been seen by her GP and the ante-natal team - who are not specialists in diabetes. Women who are diagnosed with gestational diabetes _can_ be put on medication if their sugar readings dictate it. Many can be controlled by diet only - but it sounds as though your friend may need some form of meds with sugars over 30.
High blood sugar during pregnancy can make the baby grow much larger (particularly in the third trimester) and stop the placenta working properly which can result in in-vetro death.

Like sofaraway - I am a bit confused by the high and low readings - but pregnancy can cause chaos with your readings - I was very low in the first trimester and my insulin needs have risen ever since - (I am now 35.5 weeks and on double my usual dose when not pregnant). I am seen by a diabetes consultant and nurse who both specialise in pregnancy - there should be the equivalent at your hospital??


----------

